# VPS Avenger 98 at Plugin Boutique



## 3DC (Nov 28, 2022)

VPS Avenger synth at 98€ at Plugin Boutique if anyone is interested.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2022)

Oh no.


----------



## Teksonik (Nov 28, 2022)

A steal at that price. I still haven't even scratched the surface of everything Avenger can do.


----------



## 3DC (Nov 28, 2022)

Expansion Packs have also better price - 49% discount or 36€!


----------



## Pier (Nov 28, 2022)

It was $150 last week. I wonder why the discount change.


----------



## 3DC (Nov 28, 2022)

Pier said:


> It was $150 last week. I wonder why the discount change.


Flash or "one day" sale I guess.


----------



## elucid (Nov 28, 2022)

I’m seeing 115 euros…


----------



## 3DC (Nov 28, 2022)

elucid said:


> I’m seeing 115 euros…


Don't ask me why. My price is 96.60€ for Avenger and 35.59€ for expansion packs.


----------



## Pier (Nov 28, 2022)

elucid said:


> I’m seeing 115 euros…


Probably because of VAT?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2022)

Oof, that was a close one. That authentication system sounds like a hassle.


----------



## 3DC (Nov 28, 2022)

Pier said:


> Probably because of VAT?


Urm no. My price is VAT included or 80€ for Avenger and 29.17€ for Expansion Packs VAT excluded.


----------



## elucid (Nov 28, 2022)

I’m in Australia and PB doesn’t charge me the 10% GST (what we call VAT) that they could. It’s 115.31 euros or $119.90 USD or 99.60 GBP whether I’m signed in or not.

I don’t know why I’m even looking! It’s not on my list and I’ve burned all my BF money already.

Damn FOMO.


----------



## Pier (Nov 28, 2022)

elucid said:


> Damn FOMO


I got it last week and I'm still not sure it was a good purchase or not.

I'm kinda loving it and hating it at the same time


----------



## 3DC (Nov 28, 2022)

Pier said:


> I got it last week and I'm still not sure it was a good purchase or not.
> 
> I'm kinda loving it and hating it at the same time


It looks like cluttered synth made in 80's. But the question is will there be an upgrade price for Avenger 2?


----------



## Pier (Nov 28, 2022)

3DC said:


> It looks like cluttered synth made in 80's. But the question is will there be an upgrade price for Avenger 2?


It would be weird if there wasn't an upgrade price although Manuel still hasn't said how much it will be.

The GUI is not so bad aesthetically (there are many skins) but it has plenty of other issues in terms of workflow.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2022)

So. My initial FOMO has died.

What about Lunacy Audio's CUBE though? Cool sampler? Anyone?


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 28, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So. My initial FOMO has died.
> 
> What about Lunacy Audio's CUBE though? Cool sampler? Anyone?


Cube is a nice one for pads and rhythmical sounds, and the 3D gui thing is much fun to tinker with -- and often great results. Databroth did a nice video tinkering with it. YMMV.


----------



## GainStaging (Nov 28, 2022)

why did the discount go from 33% off to 50% off?

This feels like ripping people off with 33% discount, and then squeezing out some more sales with 50% off.

Not to even mention, there will be an upgrade price of around €80 to €100 for Avenger 2 update. Not announcing the price is also very sketchy and feel dishonest.


----------



## 3DC (Nov 28, 2022)

GainStaging said:


> why did the discount go from 33% off to 50% off?
> 
> This feels like ripping people off with 33% discount, and then squeezing out some more sales with 50% off.
> 
> Not to even mention, there will be an upgrade price of around €80 to €100 for Avenger 2 update. Not announcing the price is also very sketchy and feel dishonest.


It's a Plugin Boutique exclusive deal. They have those from time to time over the year.


----------

